# You sir irritate me



## TheBlob (Nov 18, 2014)

Does anyone get sick and tired of listening to all these Youtubers and forum jokers just running off at the mouth regurgitating advice to achieve a physique they have no where near achieved getting, the proper amounts of food to eat and this or that.. Telling someone thats fat (you need keto to get skinny) though they have never lost a pound in their life, or telling someone thats skinny "eat a lot of chicken and rice bro"..... yet still are farting around in the 165lb bracket..... Dude you gotta angle your toes out more in the squat bro (even though they can barely half squat 205)...
 Today at the gym I heard some puny little guy about 150 giving his buddy the full manifesto on how to get huge, then kinda floated around the posts here and see some of the new guys doing the same ol regurgitated un experienced information... Kinda like the guy that posted in training log to eat less carbs.... Dude really? What if I was brand new and listened to that utter crap?


----------



## bvs (Nov 18, 2014)

Yeah man it shits me to tears!
I hear the same b.s. over and over again.  No carbs after 6 etc 
I saw one chubby dude at my gym demonstrating some barely bentover rows to his mate and when he finished his set he proceed to say how 'it will give you that real kai Greene look'

Good information is hard to come by with all the crap floating around


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 18, 2014)

bvs said:


> Yeah man it shits me to tears!
> I hear the same b.s. over and over again.  No carbs after 6 etc
> I saw one chubby dude at my gym demonstrating some barely bentover rows to his mate and when he finished his set he proceed to say how 'it will give you that real kai Greene look'
> 
> Good information is hard to come by with all the crap floating around




haha this is the exact stuff I am talking about... Thank you for relating my friend..... Do you currently have a Bromance partner? I am single...lol


----------



## bvs (Nov 18, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> haha this is the exact stuff I am talking about... Thank you for relating my friend..... Do you currently have a Bromance partner? I am single...lol



Im a bromance whore


----------



## MustangDX (Nov 18, 2014)

It's "Bro Science" at its finest. I bet everyone has heard some funny, disgraceful and unimaginable advice at the gym. I just shake my head, try not to throw up and continue on with my business. I'm done trying to give advice to morons, they'll just argue with you most of the time.


----------



## HenchPanda91 (Nov 18, 2014)

never listen to the personal trainer that looks like they need a personal trainer:32 (13):


----------



## Bigwhite (Nov 18, 2014)

I get a kick out of the little guy giving advice. My chuckle for the day...


----------



## audix2359 (Nov 18, 2014)

I guess you all stay off of bodybuilding.com...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 18, 2014)

One of the best PL coaches I know is 132lbs. He trained at westside. Has a 500+ pull raw and belt-less.

It's not all about their size. It's about results. If they can't point to a successful person they have coached then they aren't shit.  And if the extend of their nutrition is chicken brown rice broccoli then they are a fake.


----------



## deadlift666 (Nov 18, 2014)

The thing with passing on knowledge is that you're usually under the impression that you know some shit when you really don't. Then a few years later you realize you're an idiot. I've found it to be true in the gym and in life. Think of when you were 21 and you were like, "damn I was an idiot when I was 18." Then you do the same thing a few years later. Lots if bad advice is given by inexperienced people at the gym, and it can be annoying to hear, but don't get all high and mighty about yourself when you probably don't know nearly as much as you think you do.


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 18, 2014)

"Rep it out bro, Rep it out....your building muscle right now....don't stop the progress Rep it out, Rep it out....."


----------



## antique (Nov 18, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> One of the best PL coaches I know is 132lbs. He trained at westside. Has a 500+ pull raw and belt-less.
> 
> It's not all about their size. It's about results. If they can't point to a successful person they have coached then they aren't shit.  *And if the extend of their nutrition is chicken brown rice broccoli then they are a fake.*




TBH that does work for everyone though.


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 18, 2014)

Other then Crossfit, there is nothing that irritates more then watching theses guys give advice to others in the gym....


----------



## antique (Nov 18, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Other then Crossfit, there is nothing that irritates more then watching theses guys give advice to others in the gym....



Why shouldnt they give advice?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 18, 2014)

antique said:


> TBH that does work for everyone though.


No it really doesn't. If I look at a chicken breast I throw up in my mouth.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 18, 2014)

I hate fat guys giving advice on anything but on how to be fat


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 18, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Other then Crossfit, there is nothing that irritates more then watching theses guys give advice to others in the gym....



why shouldnt they give advice alpha?


----------



## antique (Nov 18, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> No it really doesn't. If I look at a chicken breast I throw up in my mouth.


Well, I did mean if they could eat it.
Most people blame diets on not achieving their goals when in reality they just didn't stick to it.


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 18, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> why shouldnt they give advice alpha?



Give solid advice, thats all.  The only reason you should not work out your legs is if you are suffering an injury.  Anyone can get ripped up when they only weigh 135.  Advice in solid training should encompass what you need to do with every aspect of training all muscles imo.  Nothing wrong if you want to look like this but i wouldnt take advice from a fvck with chicken legs, sorry, well maybe abs advice if I ever wanted them.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 18, 2014)

Id take advice from the guy in the yankee hat before any one of the other toolbags


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 18, 2014)

If ever turned gay I'd ask the other guys for deepthroating advice


----------



## antique (Nov 18, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Give solid advice, thats all.  The only reason you should not work out your legs is if you are suffering an injury.  Anyone can get ripped up when they only weigh 135.  Advice in solid training should encompass what you need to do with every aspect of training all muscles imo.  Nothing wrong if you want to look like this but i wouldnt take advice from a fvck with chicken legs, sorry, well maybe abs advice if I ever wanted them.



Seriously, why the hate on someone who doesnt train legs?
They look like that to bang chicks or dudes.
Big legs only appeal to other bodybuilders and in clothes big legs just look ridiculous.

and it takes effort to get in the condition those guys are in, legs or not.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 18, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Give solid advice, thats all.  The only reason you should not work out your legs is if you are suffering an injury.  Anyone can get ripped up when they only weigh 135.  Advice in solid training should encompass what you need to do with every aspect of training all muscles imo.  Nothing wrong if you want to look like this but i wouldnt take advice from a fvck with chicken legs, sorry, well maybe abs advice if I ever wanted them.



everyone has different goals u know this..Im sure them guys wouldnt take advice from a power lifter on diet or training...Now dont think i wanna be like them fags i dont..but everyone has their own way of training and how they want to look..Im sure them guys are very happy how they look and dont care what others think


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 18, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> If ever turned gay I'd ask the other guys for deepthroating advice



them guys look like their from Europe and only care about doing coke ,clubs and bangin girls or guys lol..Would i take advice from them no..but that dont mean they dont have the right to give advice if they want to


----------



## antique (Nov 18, 2014)

I dont understand the hate agains the guys in the photo, they are in shape and look great.

me thinks a bot of jealousy in this thread.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 18, 2014)

antique said:


> TBH that does work for everyone though.



But so does every other diet when eaten in the proper ratios. Hell I know someone who stepped on stage shredded to hell and back and up until 3wks out from his comp he was eating brownies and mcdonalds. 

Conversely, you can also overeat on chicken titties, brown rice and broccori to the point of getting fat. 

Everything works, it's just what you prefer doing.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 18, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> everyone has different goals u know this..Im sure them guys wouldnt take advice from a power lifter on diet or training...Now dont think i wanna be like them fags i dont..but everyone has their own way of training and how they want to look..Im sure them guys are very happy how they look and dont care what others think



This applies to powerlifters as well


----------



## antique (Nov 18, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> *them guys look like their from Europe and only care about doing coke ,clubs and bangin girls or guys lol*..Would i take advice from them no..but that dont mean they dont have the right to give advice if they want to



How dare they waste their lives like that.

As for advice, they are in shape so they know what it takes to get there.
Thats good advice.
I would rather talk to them than some bloated permabulker.


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 18, 2014)

antique said:


> I dont understand the hate agains the guys in the photo, they are in shape and look great.
> 
> me thinks a bot of jealousy in this thread.



Now you are annoying me.


----------



## antique (Nov 18, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> But so does every other diet when eaten in the proper ratios. Hell I know someone who stepped on stage shredded to hell and back and up until 3wks out from his comp he was eating brownies and mcdonalds.
> 
> *Conversely, you can also overeat on chicken titties, brown rice and broccori to the point of getting fat. *
> 
> Everything works, it's just what you prefer doing.



almost impossible
Drop the rice and it is impossible to get fat eating plain chicken and broccoli


----------



## antique (Nov 18, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Now you are annoying me.



I have no idea why, each to their own, I would take their advice over yours any day.
Now if I saw your photo then that might be different.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 18, 2014)

antique said:


> I have no idea why, each to their own, I would take their advice over yours any day.
> Now if I saw your photo then that might be different.



dont go there..Lets respect everyone here


----------



## antique (Nov 18, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> dont go there..Lets respect everyone here



Yes lets, even the guys in the picture.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 18, 2014)

antique said:


> Yes lets, even the guys in the picture.



i think they look like very inshape guys that have their own ways..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 18, 2014)

antique said:


> How dare they waste their lives like that.
> 
> As for advice, they are in shape so they know what it takes to get there.
> Thats good advice.
> I would rather talk to them than some bloated permabulker.



i enjoy doing all that myself except for the fukkin of guys lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 18, 2014)

antique said:


> almost impossible
> Drop the rice and it is impossible to get fat eating plain chicken and broccoli



No it's not. Eat enough of it and it will happen. Guaranteed.


----------



## antique (Nov 18, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> No it's not. Eat enough of it and it will happen. Guaranteed.



You eat only chicken and broccoli for a few days and your body will stop you eating too much of it all by itself.

Try it.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 18, 2014)

antique said:


> You eat only chicken and broccoli for a few days and your body will stop you eating too much of it all by itself.
> 
> Try it.



No it won't and I have attempted it so try again.


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 18, 2014)

antique said:


> You eat only chicken and broccoli for a few days and your body will stop you eating too much of it all by itself.
> 
> Try it.



Absolutely ridiculous. The argument was that eating more calories than your expend consistently will lead to weight gain regardless of what foods you eat.
How your body feels is inconsequential to that argument.


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 18, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> No it won't and I have attempted it so try again.



Hehehe. I wouldn't get too fired up Doc. 












    :32 (14):


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 18, 2014)

Iron1 said:


> Hehehe. I wouldn't get too fired up Doc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think this guy is one of the bro scientists you find in the gym......


----------



## antique (Nov 18, 2014)

Let me clarify, too many calories makes you fat, regardless of the cals , this we agree on.
Now, you try and eat excess calories of *only chicken and broccoli* for a consistent period of time.

What happens is after a while of eating just chicken and broccolli you simply cannot stomach it and as such cannot eat an excess of it.

Clearer now?

I am anti scientist actually bro or real, I just comment on my personal experiences.
I find scientific studies rarely tend to matter to an individual.


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 18, 2014)

I suggest you think through and clarify your arguments before sharing them.

Without your most recent post, your past statements on the subject contradict yourself thereby invalidating your arguments.

The fact that an overabundance of calories results in weight gain is empirical.

The argument that you cannot stomach it for the long term is purely anecdotal.

Welcome to UG friend.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 18, 2014)

antique said:


> Let me clarify, too many calories makes you fat, regardless of the cals , this we agree on.
> Now, you try and eat excess calories of *only chicken and broccoli* for a consistent period of time.
> 
> What happens is after a while of eating just chicken and broccolli you simply cannot stomach it and as such cannot eat an excess of it.
> ...


So you suggest cutting by eating gross shit day in and day out until you can't eat it anymore and therefore eat less? Or do that to bulk because you will find excuses not to eat your chicken and hit five guys instead for a 4 patty bacon cheeseburger with a cherry coke (man I love cherry coke) and a bacon cheese dog for dessert?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 19, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> So you suggest cutting by eating gross shit day in and day out until you can't eat it anymore and therefore eat less? Or do that to bulk because you will find excuses not to eat your chicken and hit five guys instead for a 4 patty bacon cheeseburger with a cherry coke (man I love cherry coke) and a bacon cheese dog for dessert?



Haha if I had a nickel for every time I went home from work with the chicken and rice I packed the night before still in my cooler, and an empty five guys bag on my truck floor....I could be rich!!


----------



## stonetag (Nov 19, 2014)

deadlift666 said:


> The thing with passing on knowledge is that you're usually under the impression that you know some shit when you really don't. Then a few years later you realize you're an idiot. I've found it to be true in the gym and in life. Think of when you were 21 and you were like, "damn I was an idiot when I was 18." Then you do the same thing a few years later. Lots if bad advice is given by inexperienced people at the gym, and it can be annoying to hear, but don't get all high and mighty about yourself when you probably don't know nearly as much as you think you do.



I don't know near as much now as I thought I knew back then.


----------



## Canadian muscle (Nov 19, 2014)

It really is sad. But its life, we are all being bumbarded and brainwashed with false advertising or misleading information. Some people are also delusional and easily fooled. Its not just youtube its everywhere. 

I cannot count how many times some one has came up to me and said: "If I trained every day like you for a year and ate 6 meals a day, I could look like you." In reality I have been an athlete since the age of 15. I just smile and say "I would love to see it". I would actually be happy to see it at this point.


The more I learn the more sad it is. 

Then you have guys like boston loyd or GH15 that come out uncensored. They were a big hit. I guess people are getting sick of being lied to or getting smarter.


----------



## snake (Nov 19, 2014)

Blob,

I know what you mean. I will take advice from anyone, bigger or smaller, older or younger if it's sound advice. But damn, when I GOOGLE a topic and some squirrel is talking out his ass it makes me shake my head.
I will listen all day though to one of those 165 powerhouses. I don't know why but those dudes seem to alway get the most bang for their body weight.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 19, 2014)

snake said:


> Blob,
> 
> I know what you mean. I will take advice from anyone, bigger or smaller, older or younger if it's sound advice. But damn, when I GOOGLE a topic and some squirrel is talking out his ass it makes me shake my head.
> I will listen all day though to one of those 165 powerhouses. I don't know why but those dudes seem to alway get the most bang for their body weight.


It's because strength isn't linear. 3 x bw deadlift at 120 pounds is not as hard as 3 x bw at 275lbs. Not saying it's easy at all but strength isn't linear.


----------



## AndroSport (Nov 19, 2014)

antique said:


> I dont understand the hate agains the guys in the photo, they are in shape and look great.
> 
> me thinks a bot of jealousy in this thread.



settle down bro... take advice from them if you like. there are plenty of zyzz worship boards around for that... but we give honest advice here. id bet my right testicle not a single one of them actually train. maybe the guy in the middle did some leg extensions once

i know countless guys i grew up with in my close group of friends who look like this without lifting a fuccking finger... except to move a smoking device or a beer to their mouth.

they may have taken something to cut a little for this event they're at... and im sure they did a couple sit-ups.

the hate is not against them specifically - again i know a lot of guys who look like this that i am friends with... it becomes against them if they want to give advice on something that they have no experience in like losing BF when they are genetically pre-dispositioned for low BF... because new guys and guys like you will believe them and take their horrible advice 

hope that clears things up. jealousy? nah... not even close

im sure they could give a decent seminar on YOLO or how to do sit-ups, though


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 19, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> dont go there..Lets respect everyone here





antique said:


> Yes lets, even the guys in the picture.



Okay spit it out ant, how many of them did you blow?


----------



## antique (Nov 19, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Okay spit it out ant, how many of them did you blow?



I just believe guys that look good and get in shape deserve some respect.

Most of the disrespect to guys like that are from fat permabulkers who hide behind keyboards mashing out hate filled tirades because deep down they know they cant get anywhere near these guys.


----------



## deadlift666 (Nov 19, 2014)

I'd **** 'em


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 19, 2014)

antique said:


> I just believe guys that look good and get in shape deserve some respect.
> 
> Most of the disrespect to guys like that are from fat permabulkers who hide behind keyboards mashing out hate filled tirades because deep down they know they cant get anywhere near these guys.



Obviously directed toward me so yes, I sit behind my keyboard, but I also walk the walk, train hard and compete.  I got up on the platform just this past October.  I understand that some may want to look like that, and all the power to you and them.  I'm not a physique competitor but rather a powerlifting competitor, so I am not looking for their advice.

The title of this thread was *you sir irritate me*.....  So I stated what irritates me.  Now fvkin leave it alone.


----------



## snake (Nov 19, 2014)

Geeze one funny picture and that went south quick.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 19, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Obviously directed toward me so yes, I sit behind my keyboard, but I also walk the walk, train hard and compete.  I got up on the platform just this past October.  I understand that some may want to look like that, and all the power to you and them.  I'm not a physique competitor but rather a powerlifting competitor, so I am not looking for their advice.
> 
> The title of this thread was *you sir irritate me*.....  So I stated what irritates me.  Now fvkin leave it alone.



I don't think this guy has been around long enough to know how many of us there are here at UG


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 19, 2014)

we need to stop the PL vs BB crap thats going on here...No body will ever win this fight and its a stupid fight..Who gives a fuk how someone trains or what discipline they choose to train in..As long as your happy looking at yourself and u know u gave it your all thats all thats should matter


----------



## stonetag (Nov 19, 2014)

RIght BB, I'm no power lifter, but I'm still big and ugly..lol


----------



## antique (Nov 19, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> we need to stop the PL vs BB crap thats going on here...No body will ever win this fight and its a stupid fight..Who gives a fuk how someone trains or what discipline they choose to train in..As long as your happy looking at yourself and u know u gave it your all thats all thats should matter



Agreed, lets all live and let live and give respect when its due both ways.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 19, 2014)

thank u!!!!


----------



## mickems (Nov 19, 2014)

antique said:


> Let me clarify, too many calories makes you fat, regardless of the cals , this we agree on.
> Now, you try and eat excess calories of *only chicken and broccoli* for a consistent period of time.
> 
> What happens is after a while of eating just chicken and broccolli you simply cannot stomach it and as such cannot eat an excess of it.
> ...


----------



## antique (Nov 19, 2014)

mickems said:


> antique said:
> 
> 
> > Let me clarify, too many calories makes you fat, regardless of the cals , this we agree on.
> ...


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 20, 2014)

dude I have been eating some sort of variation of chicken and rice for a year,,, mix some peanut butter and eggs... Yeeeee Ha. Oatmeal with eggs and peanut butter..lol yes I am super serious... top ramen and tuan fish.. yummmmm
 The point is this isnt the only way to do it.... Just a good one for me because I am poor and lack imagination... Plus no woman to cook for me, any you ladies single? I am good at removing stuck jar lids and killing spiders


----------



## mickems (Nov 21, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> dude I have been eating some sort of variation of chicken and rice for a year,,, mix some peanut butter and eggs... Yeeeee Ha. Oatmeal with eggs and peanut butter..lol yes I am super serious... top ramen and tuan fish.. yummmmm
> The point is this isnt the only way to do it.... Just a good one for me because I am poor and lack imagination... Plus no woman to cook for me, any you ladies single? I am good at removing stuck jar lids and killing spiders



eating Top Ramen? bro, you must look like Kali Muscle. lol.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Nov 22, 2014)

I'd bitch slap any of those narrow legged pussies and then **** their girlfriends right in front of them.


----------



## antique (Nov 24, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> I'd bitch slap any of those narrow legged pussies and then **** their girlfriends right in front of them.



If you managed to get down to their condition  you would be way smaller.


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 24, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> we need to stop the PL vs BB crap thats going on here...No body will ever win this fight and its a stupid fight



^^^ I dont know Bundy I think I may have found the answer....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 24, 2014)

^^^^ so proud of my converts.

I should start a cult I think I have the leadership skills.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Nov 24, 2014)

antique said:


> If you managed to get down to their condition  you would be way smaller.



And that would suck very bad.  I'll just stick to heavy lifting.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 24, 2014)

antique said:


> If you managed to get down to their condition  you would be way smaller.



I think we found a new tiller.


----------



## antique (Nov 24, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I think we found a new tiller.



People in glass houses.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 24, 2014)

antique said:


> People in glass houses.



Careful poking the bear.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 25, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> ^^^ I dont know Bundy I think I may have found the answer....



dont be surprised if she got a cock


----------



## antique (Nov 25, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Careful poking the bear.



Im in awe of your verbosity.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 25, 2014)

Steel isn't what u would call a cuddly bear. He's angry inside. Lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 25, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Steel isn't what u would call a cuddly bear. He's angry inside. Lol



He's probably possessed.


----------

